# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Σύνδρομο θεού σε γιατρό

## Noctis

Σκεφτόμουν ότι σε έναν βαθμό, ως γιατρός το έχω. Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μερικές σκέψεις. Μου αρέσει που εδώ μπορώ να λέω ελεύθερα τις σκέψεις μου.

Γιατρός ήθελα από μικρός να γίνω για να βοηθάω και ακόμα μου αρέσει για αυτό το λόγο και το θεωρώ πιο σημαντικο από οτιδήποτε (το να βοηθάω εννοώ). Μαρέσουν οι διακοπές, το σεξ, το φαγητό αλλά και η ιατρική είναι το μεράκι μου (επειδή έχω δουλέψει ως οδοτίατρος το λέω). μου αρέσει α βοηθάω τους ασθενείς. Πάντα ένιωθα ότι αυτός ήταν ο σκοπός μου σε αυτή τη ζωή. Και όλους όσους γκρινιάζουν ότι είναι πολλά χρόνια σπουδών και "αν γινόμουν το Χ επάγγελμα θα χα βγαλει πιο πολλά λεφτά" ή ότι χωρίς γονείς γιατρούς δεν πας πουθενά.. απλά δεν με ένοιαζε. Ήθελα να χω έναν αξιοπρεπή μισθό αλλά δεν ήταν καν παράμετρος στην επιλογή. Με γοήτευε η ιατρική, η βιολογία και η χημεία από μικρό.

Ήθελα να θίξω ότι "απολαμβάνω" τη εξουσία που ασκώ στον ασθενή. Νιώθω δέος στο ότι ζητάω σε έναν ασθενή να κάνει κάτι και αυτός το κάνει. Ταυτόχρονα νιώθω και τη μεγάλη ευθύνη γιατί με εμπιστεύεται (ακομα και για την πιο απλή διαδικασία) και πρέπει να του αποδείξω ότι ορθώς με εμπιστεύτηκε. Επίσης δεν θα ζήταγα ποτέ φακελάκι για αυτό το λόγο. Χειρουργός δεν είμαι (ακόμα) έχω υπάρξει σε χειρουργεία, έχω κάνει και τομές. Εκείνη την ώρα σκεφτόμουν ότι "ανοίγω" έναν άνθρωπο, ότι μου επιτρέπεται να "μπω μέσα του" και να τον κάνω καλά. Ότι ανάλογα με την πάθηση μπορώ να τον πιάσω όπου θέλω, να κάνω ότι θέλω (εννοείται στα πλαίσια θεραπείας). Σκεφτόμουν ότι ακόμα και ψυχίατρος να ήμουν μπορεί να μην έπιανα τα σπλάχνα του αλλά να μου έλεγε πράγματα που δεν θα έλεγε σε άλλους. Μου αρέσει η ιδέα ότι η ζωή του ασθενούς κινδυνεύει και ότι εγώ πρέπει να κάνω την καλύτερη μου προσπάθεια για να τον σώσω και να φύγει από το νοσοκομείο υγιής και ανακουφισμένος και να μην τον ξαναδώ (με την έννοια ότι είναι καλά και δεν χρειάζεται γιατρό). Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως κάποιος είπε απλά θα γίνω μικροβιολογος δεν θα πιάνω ασθενή θα βάζω τα μπουκαλάκια στο-ν αναλυτη και τέλος (για μενα ορισμένες ειδικοτητες θα επρεπε να ανηκουν σε αλλους επαγγελματίες υγείας λοχι στους γιατρούς).

Με έχω φανταστεί και ιατροδικαστή. Σκεφτόμουν ότι θα είχα την ευθύνη να βρω πως κατέληξε ο νεκρός. Ότι θα έπρεπε να τον ανοίξω και αυτόν και ότι η κάθε μου κίνηση θα έπρεπε να είναι προσεκτική για τον σεβασμό προς τον θανόντα. 

Θεωρείται ότι είναι περίεργο όλο αυτό;

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν ξερω. Εγω ειχα αποριψει παντελως τις ιατρικες επιστημες σαν κατι που θα ηθελα να κανω. Σκεφτομουν οτι θα με παιρνουν ολη την ωρα τηλεφωνα για παραδειγμα και συμφωνα με τον χαρακτηρα μου, θα εχανα τον εαυτο μου στην προσπαθεια να βοηθησω. Περαν το οτι δεν ημουν και πολυ διαβαστερος μικρος, ειχα βρει αλλα ενδιαφεροντα. Γενικα υπαρχουν γιατροι που ειναι πολυ αγενεις και γιατροι που ειναι καλοι, δεν εχω τις γνωσεις να κρινω τις ικανοτητες τους, τα hard skills που λεμε αλλα τα soft.
Σε γενικες γραμμες φιλικες σχεσεις εχω με δυο γιατρους, χωρις να ειμαστε κολληταρια, ενταξει ειναι.

Ειναι θα ελεγα και ευνοημενο επαγγελμα απο την αποψη οτι πληρωνεις την τεχνογνωσια χωρις καν να το σκεφτεις, ενω σε αλλα επαγγελματα που εχουν βαθος τεχνογνωσιας και αυτα και εχουν παρει απειρες ωρες και μεταπτυχιακα, δισταζει ο πελατης να δωσει οτιδηποτε. Χωρια το γοητρο.

Δεν απαντω στο θεμα σου στην ουσια γιατι δεν ξερω τι να απαντησω.

----------


## Insomnia96

Καλησπέρα! Εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργο. Το θεωρώ φυσιολογικό και δεν παρατηρώ ναρκισσιστικά στοιχεία σε όλο αυτό. Ένα μεγάλο αίσθημα ευθύνης βλέπω μόνο. Είναι φυσιολογικό οι άνθρωποι να θέλουμε να νιώθουμε σημαντικοί και να λαμβάνουμε την εκτίμηση των γύρω μας, γι' αυτό και κάνουμε πράγματα γι' αυτό. Όπως εσύ λες βοηθάω τους ασθενείς μου, γιατί νιώθω μια ικανοποίηση μέσα από αυτό. Και αυτό είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό. Όπως νιώθουμε και οι ίδιοι χαρούμενοι όταν κάνουμε τους άλλους να γελάνε. Νομίζω πως εκεί έγκειται και η διαφορά με τον ναρκισσισμό: ο νάρκισσος επιζητά τον σεβασμό, τον θαυμασμό, την εκτίμηση και την επιβράβευση, χωρίς να έχει προσφέρει κάτι ο ίδιος. Αυτά είναι πράγματα που τα θεωρεί αυτονόητα, απλά επειδή και μόνο υπάρχει. Θέλει μόνο να παίρνει, χωρίς να δίνει. Δεν είμαι ούτε ψυχολόγος, ούτε ψυχίατρος, ωστόσο έχοντας διαβάσει αρκετά για την ψυχολογία, έτσι το αντιλαμβάνομαι προσωπικά, βασιζόμενη κιόλας και στην δική μου εμπειρία. Κι εγώ αισθάνομαι μια εσωτερική ικανοποίηση όταν βοηθάω και εξυπηρετώ τους άλλους. Συγκεκριμένα, έχοντας κι εγώ μια αυξημένη αίσθηση ευθύνης, σε ομαδικές εργασίες που αναλαμβάνω με τους συμφοιτητές μου, συνήθως ηγούμαι των ομάδων, όχι για λόγους εξουσίας, αλλά ελέγχου και ευθύνης. Μ' αρέσει να οργανώνω και να εμψυχώνω την ομάδα, να τους συντονίζω, να βλέπω πως με εμπιστεύονται και με εκτιμούν, πως ζητούν την γνώμη μου, πως αν πάει κάτι στραβά θα είμαι εκεί να τους βοηθήσω. Αλλά τα έχω "κερδίσει" όλα αυτά, δεν τα απαίτησα. Έχω κερδίσει την εμπιστοσύνη τους με το να κρατάω τον λόγο μου, με το να είμαι παρούσα, με το να αναλαμβάνω πολλές φορές και μεγαλύτερο μέρος του έργου που πρέπει να γίνει για να μην κρεμάσω την ομάδα και κάπως έτσι απολαμβάνω το γεγονός πως τους παρέχω ασφάλεια, νιώθω έτσι κι εγώ μια ικανοποίηση που με εμπιστεύονται. Πιστεύω πως ένας νάρκισσος θα εκμεταλλευόταν όλο αυτό. Ναι μεν θα επιζητούσε την εξουσία, ωστόσο θα έβαζε τους άλλους να κάνουν την περισσότερη δουλειά, δίνοντας εντολές ή στην δική σου περίπτωση θα ζήταγε φακελάκια. Γενικά, πιστεύω πως ο ναρκισσισμός είναι κάτι πιο σκοτεινό και κακοπροαίρετο.

----------


## Niels

> Σκεφτόμουν ότι σε έναν βαθμό, ως γιατρός το έχω. Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μερικές σκέψεις. Μου αρέσει που εδώ μπορώ να λέω ελεύθερα τις σκέψεις μου.
> 
> Γιατρός ήθελα από μικρός να γίνω για να βοηθάω και ακόμα μου αρέσει για αυτό το λόγο και το θεωρώ πιο σημαντικο από οτιδήποτε (το να βοηθάω εννοώ). Μαρέσουν οι διακοπές, το σεξ, το φαγητό αλλά και η ιατρική είναι το μεράκι μου (επειδή έχω δουλέψει ως οδοτίατρος το λέω). μου αρέσει α βοηθάω τους ασθενείς. Πάντα ένιωθα ότι αυτός ήταν ο σκοπός μου σε αυτή τη ζωή. Και όλους όσους γκρινιάζουν ότι είναι πολλά χρόνια σπουδών και "αν γινόμουν το Χ επάγγελμα θα χα βγαλει πιο πολλά λεφτά" ή ότι χωρίς γονείς γιατρούς δεν πας πουθενά.. απλά δεν με ένοιαζε. Ήθελα να χω έναν αξιοπρεπή μισθό αλλά δεν ήταν καν παράμετρος στην επιλογή. Με γοήτευε η ιατρική, η βιολογία και η χημεία από μικρό.
> 
> Ήθελα να θίξω ότι "απολαμβάνω" τη εξουσία που ασκώ στον ασθενή. Νιώθω δέος στο ότι ζητάω σε έναν ασθενή να κάνει κάτι και αυτός το κάνει. Ταυτόχρονα νιώθω και τη μεγάλη ευθύνη γιατί με εμπιστεύεται (ακομα και για την πιο απλή διαδικασία) και πρέπει να του αποδείξω ότι ορθώς με εμπιστεύτηκε. Επίσης δεν θα ζήταγα ποτέ φακελάκι για αυτό το λόγο. Χειρουργός δεν είμαι (ακόμα) έχω υπάρξει σε χειρουργεία, έχω κάνει και τομές. Εκείνη την ώρα σκεφτόμουν ότι "ανοίγω" έναν άνθρωπο, ότι μου επιτρέπεται να "μπω μέσα του" και να τον κάνω καλά. Ότι ανάλογα με την πάθηση μπορώ να τον πιάσω όπου θέλω, να κάνω ότι θέλω (εννοείται στα πλαίσια θεραπείας). Σκεφτόμουν ότι ακόμα και ψυχίατρος να ήμουν μπορεί να μην έπιανα τα σπλάχνα του αλλά να μου έλεγε πράγματα που δεν θα έλεγε σε άλλους. Μου αρέσει η ιδέα ότι η ζωή του ασθενούς κινδυνεύει και ότι εγώ πρέπει να κάνω την καλύτερη μου προσπάθεια για να τον σώσω και να φύγει από το νοσοκομείο υγιής και ανακουφισμένος και να μην τον ξαναδώ (με την έννοια ότι είναι καλά και δεν χρειάζεται γιατρό). Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως κάποιος είπε απλά θα γίνω μικροβιολογος δεν θα πιάνω ασθενή θα βάζω τα μπουκαλάκια στο-ν αναλυτη και τέλος (για μενα ορισμένες ειδικοτητες θα επρεπε να ανηκουν σε αλλους επαγγελματίες υγείας λοχι στους γιατρούς).
> 
> Με έχω φανταστεί και ιατροδικαστή. Σκεφτόμουν ότι θα είχα την ευθύνη να βρω πως κατέληξε ο νεκρός. Ότι θα έπρεπε να τον ανοίξω και αυτόν και ότι η κάθε μου κίνηση θα έπρεπε να είναι προσεκτική για τον σεβασμό προς τον θανόντα. 
> 
> Θεωρείται ότι είναι περίεργο όλο αυτό;


Δεν λες κάτι περίεργο ή παράλογο. Απλά αναρωτιέμαι επειδή λες ότι αισθάνεσαι δέος που ζητάς από έναν ασθενή να κάνει κάτι και αυτός το κάνει, τι θα συμβεί αν διαπιστώσεις κάτι συνηθισμένο, δηλαδή ότι κάποιοι ασθενείς δεν ακολουθούν τις συμβουλές σου, σταμάτησαν την αγωγή κλπ. Πώς θα σε κάνει να αισθανθείς αυτό, αν το διαχειριστείς ψύχραιμα κλπ.

----------


## Noctis

@Niels
κοίτα οι οδοντιαρικοί ασθενείς είναι λίγο αλλιώς που είχα μέχρι τώρα. Το βασικό που αγνοούν είναι να βουρτσίζουν ενώ τους δείχνεις πως και τι και σε γράφουν.. αλλα αυτό το ξέρεις ότι θα γίνει. Γενικά θα προσπαθούσα να βρω μια θεραπεία που θα λειτουργήσει στον συγκεκριμένο ασθενή. Τώρα αν αυτός δεν θέλει θα του ζητούσα ννα απευθυνθεί αλλού.

----------


## Niels

> @Niels
> κοίτα οι οδοντιαρικοί ασθενείς είναι λίγο αλλιώς που είχα μέχρι τώρα. Το βασικό που αγνοούν είναι να βουρτσίζουν ενώ τους δείχνεις πως και τι και σε γράφουν.. αλλα αυτό το ξέρεις ότι θα γίνει. Γενικά θα προσπαθούσα να βρω μια θεραπεία που θα λειτουργήσει στον συγκεκριμένο ασθενή. Τώρα αν αυτός δεν θέλει θα του ζητούσα ννα απευθυνθεί αλλού.


Έχω στο μυαλό μου τις δικές μου εμπειρίες με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά και αυτό που μου είπε ο ίδιος ο γιατρός όταν του είπα ότι έκοψα το αντικαταθλιπτικό. Μου είπε δηλαδή ότι είναι το πλέον συνηθισμένο. Άρα στην περίπτωση που ήσουν ψυχιατρος θα έπρεπε να δείξεις μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία αλλιώς θα εδιωχνες πολλούς ασθενείς ή θα τους αναγκαζες να σου λένε ψέματα. Γιατί πολλοί που παίρνουμε αγωγή είτε τη σταματάμε τελείως είτε πειραματιζόμαστε με τη δοσολογία. Το παράπονο μου από τον γιατρό μου είναι αυτό ακριβώς, ότι επέμενε στην αγωγή παρόλο που του έλεγα ότι δεν την άντεχα.

----------


## Noctis

Με ψυχιατρική δεν μπορώ να σου πω γιατι ουτε είμαι ψυχιατρος ουτε θα διαλεγα την ψυχιατρικη για ειδικοτητα.. αλλά καταλαβαίνω τι λες και φανταζομαι τον ασθενη με ψυχικο νοσημα τον αντιμετωπιζεις αλλιως.

Ορισμένες φορές που έχω παραστεί σε χειρουργία κεφαλής έχω δεύτερες σκέψεις για το αν θα ηθελα μια πιο βατη και λιγοτερο δυσκολη ειδικοτητα. Σαν καποιες φορες να μου φευγει το κουραγιο.

----------


## Niels

> Με ψυχιατρική δεν μπορώ να σου πω γιατι ουτε είμαι ψυχιατρος ουτε θα διαλεγα την ψυχιατρικη για ειδικοτητα.. αλλά καταλαβαίνω τι λες και φανταζομαι τον ασθενη με ψυχικο νοσημα τον αντιμετωπιζεις αλλιως.
> 
> Ορισμένες φορές που έχω παραστεί σε χειρουργία κεφαλής έχω δεύτερες σκέψεις για το αν θα ηθελα μια πιο βατη και λιγοτερο δυσκολη ειδικοτητα. Σαν καποιες φορες να μου φευγει το κουραγιο.


Όταν κάνεις την επιλογή να σκεφτείς αν θες να το κάνεις για μια ζωή

----------


## hlias1988

> Έχω στο μυαλό μου τις δικές μου εμπειρίες με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά και αυτό που μου είπε ο ίδιος ο γιατρός όταν του είπα ότι έκοψα το αντικαταθλιπτικό. Μου είπε δηλαδή ότι είναι το πλέον συνηθισμένο. Άρα στην περίπτωση που ήσουν ψυχιατρος θα έπρεπε να δείξεις μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία αλλιώς θα εδιωχνες πολλούς ασθενείς ή θα τους αναγκαζες να σου λένε ψέματα. Γιατί πολλοί που παίρνουμε αγωγή είτε τη σταματάμε τελείως είτε πειραματιζόμαστε με τη δοσολογία. Το παράπονο μου από τον γιατρό μου είναι αυτό ακριβώς, ότι επέμενε στην αγωγή παρόλο που του έλεγα ότι δεν την άντεχα.


Παρακαλω τον ψυχιατρο μου να ελλατωσουμε την δοση και να την σταματησουμε καποια στιγμη...
Δεν αντεχω αλλο με ψυχοφαρμακα....μερικες φορες με κανει να πρατω παραλογα, ενω δεν ειμαι ετσι...
και αυτο το παραλογο οι αλλοι το εκλαβανουν οτι δεν παιρνω σωστη αγωγη...
Φαυλος κυκλος....
Υπομονη θα κανω και τιποτα αλλο....

----------


## nousername

δεν ξέρω γιατρό χωρίς σύνδρομο θεού

----------


## KARMA

Έχω ακούσει συζήτηση γιατρών σε καφετέρια να μιλάνε για το ακατόρθωτο, θέλανε λέει να αναστήσουν έναν νεκρό.. Και νομίζω εδώ και 2 χρόνια πλέον δεν δίνουν όρκο του Ιπποκράτη

----------

